# Taiwan Bee Yellow King Kong shrimp



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I know this forum isn't used much, but Facebook doesn't allow animal trading. 

I have a significant quantity of these shrimp, bred from stock I bought at Flip Aquatics that I would like to thin out so the other colors can have a chance at breeding. I posted them for $1 each on Craigslist, but would happily give them away to club members. Conditions are in the link below. I've also included a video. Pickup at my business M-F 11am-7pm preferred.









Yellow King Kong


Please Note: These Shrimp are going through our 30 Day Holding Period. If purchased, they will ship on or after July 11th. Yellow King Kong Yellow King Kong Caridina shrimp are a stunning dwarf shrimp. They are a mutation from mixing Taiwan Bee shrimp with Tiger shrimp. It is believed that they...




flipaquatics.com


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd like a dozen, but I'm not sure when I'll be able to make it over to Dallas during the week. Am I remembering correctly that your business is over by DPD HQ? I might (very slim chance) be able to come by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes. Sorry, only just saw this. Weekends are possible, but we're in and out a lot so it's hard to predict.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Not sure when I'll be able to make it to Dallas, but if/when I do, and it's during working hours, I'll stop by and see if you still have some you're trying to get rid of. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

You still have some shrimps?


----------

